# multiple projection control



## godd2 (Jan 25, 2010)

because of budget issues, i am not able to buy the software and things i need to pull this off perfectly. but what i am trying to do is run 3 lcd projectors with simple repeating moving clouds. since i need them independantly sometimes, i am using 3 independent laptops all hung from a baton about 22' up. I will run a powerpoint of the video and simply black slides for blackouts. i am using an online program called "logmein.com" so that i can control all of them but two things are troublesome.

1. the video image on the controllers desktop does not steam well.
2. i can not control all 3 at once.

my school runs a program in the computer labs that would allow me to do this but of course the tech people will not let me have it.

anyone have any other cheap/free programs they can suggest. i have heard of a few coming out but not sure what the names are.


----------



## doctrjohn (Jan 25, 2010)

It's not free, but I have used Rosco's Keystroke to control Power Point presentations from a lighting console with very good luck. You would need one per laptop, and each one would use up a control channel on your lighting desk. You can find out more here.

Best,
John


----------



## MarcusGarfunkel (Jan 26, 2010)

You could buy a (i.e. Logitech) wireless keyboard for each laptop, then use the arrow keys to control the PowerPoint slides. If the wireless range is not long enough or there is interference or you just need more reliability, you can get 3 "usb extenders" and then connect 3 wired usb keyboards up to 150' away from the laptops. I am guessing its not completely necessary to see whats on the laptop screen, right?


----------



## SHARYNF (Jan 26, 2010)

What software system does the lab have they they will not let you use? this will give us an idea of what you are looking for

Sharyn


----------



## Traitor800 (Jan 26, 2010)

I did this a couple of months ago, I used q lab with video and midi plugins and used apples built in wireless midi connection to link all the computers, as well as their shared desktop connection to make changes to all the projection computers from my control computer. The only problem with this is you would need all Apple computers. If you can get the hardware this setup is cheap because q-lab rents licenses for their plugins to schools for $1 a day per plugin, and the licenses work on multiple computers.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm concerned that you have the laptops flown as opposed to just running cable to the projectors. First of all, I hope that you have a qualified person creating something that can safely have these laptops overhead. This is not an off the shelf type system. Secondly, you would probably be able to solve your control issues if you had direct access to the laptops at all time. 

For what reason are you flying the laptops? If you can't purchase the necessary cable runs, have you investigated renting them?


----------



## LeadHead (Jan 28, 2010)

Just use VNC. Rreal vnc, Tight vnc, etc..There are many flavors of it. You just install the VNC server on each laptop, open up the VNC viewer on your "control" computer and put in the IP address of the laptop. You can open up as many VNC viewers at once as you want.


----------

